
FLAC 1.3.2 - louis-paul
https://xiph.org/flac/changelog.html
======
niftich
_> Add FLAC in MP4 specification docs_

This intrigued me, so I went looking. Apparently this effort was launched
earlier this year [1], with Monty authoring the initial spec basing it off of
the Opus-in-MP4 spec, and developed quite rapidly. Meanwhile Mozilla
immediately incorporated these features into Firefox and their Rust mp4 parser
[2].

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1286097](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1286097)
[2]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1303888](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1303888)

~~~
nfriedly
* earlier last year ;)

------
shmerl
I wish more stores would offer music in FLAC. That's the reason I prefer to
buy music on Bandcamp.

~~~
pimeys
These stores sell either FLAC or some other lossless format:

\- [http://qobuz.com](http://qobuz.com)

\- [http://bleep.com](http://bleep.com)

\- [http://boomkat.com](http://boomkat.com)

\- [http://hardwax.com](http://hardwax.com)

\- [http://junodownload.com](http://junodownload.com)

If all these fail, I usually try to get a used CD from Amazon or Discogs, wait
a week for the packet and rip the music to my collection. Sometimes digital
downloads can be almost double the price what you need to pay for a CD, but
maybe that's what you pay for not needing to wait.

~~~
bdz
Some even bigger names

[https://www.hdtracks.com/](https://www.hdtracks.com/)

[https://bandcamp.com/](https://bandcamp.com/)

[https://bleep.com/](https://bleep.com/)

[https://www.beatport.com/](https://www.beatport.com/)

~~~
Wildgoose
HD Tracks is only for North American customers - they declined my money
because I live in the UK. Redlined on the basis of my nationality.

~~~
icebraining
Most likely, it's because they only have the rights to sell copies in the US.
Same reason why Netflix has a different catalog per country.

~~~
shmerl
Yeah, the usual xenophobic geoblocking approach.

~~~
derefr
If a government holds a figurative gun to a company's head and tells it that
it's legally obligated to be racist, is it the company who is racist?

Personally, I feel no enmity toward what small-time IP-distribution companies
are forced to do at the behest of IP law. Blame the people/governments that
accept such laws, the lobbyists that propose them, the media cartels they
represent—but why blame the companies who are also being denied the ability to
sell you something they really _would rather_ sell you?

~~~
shmerl
Collaborating with xenophobes because of "law" is a poor excuse. Besides, most
such media companies do it voluntarily, and even write this kind law
themselves.

------
cornstalks
It's great to see an update to this project!

I'm really hoping more updates come, particularly at the bitstream level.
Michael Niedermayer (from FFmpeg fame) has said he would like to work on
improving FLAC's compression rate[1]. Unfortunately that work wouldn't make it
into CELLAR (but that's probably a good thing; broadening CELLAR's charter
would probably just delay things). I'm hoping Michael gets time/encouragement
to follow through with his interest (heck, even if it's a whole new codec it'd
be really neat to see what improvements he could make!).

[1]: [https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/cellar/current/msg0071...](https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/cellar/current/msg00713.html)

